# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  МиГ-23МЛД Джима Барра - Италери 1/72

## Kasatka

Рад предложить вам полюбоваться моделью и прочитать статью Джима Барра о постройке модели этого легендарного самолета

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...3mld/index.htm




Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение =)

----------


## MAX

Первый нормальный 23-й в 72-ом виденный мною в сети. Очень жалко, что не на колесах.
Автору полный респект!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Очень понравилась окраска, цвета очень хорошо подобраны. единственное-не темноват ли т.зеленый?
Проработка кокпита для 72го очень классная, понравилась приборка.

Как то мало тонировки расшивки, в афгане самолеты, судя по редким фото, погрязней немного были, особенно в р-не двигателя. Снизу а р-не двигателя есть ряды каких то круглых штуковин, они из углеплатика, что-ли.. На модели это все голубым задуто, на машине(что я видел)-темно серые, почти черные. Кстати, что это за штуки, на Су-17 вроде такие же.
НУРСы-носили ли их МиГ-23 в Афганистане? Мне попадались фото только с бомбами.
Сегодня пороюсь дома, посмотрю статьи из АиВ о МиГ-23 в Афгане, может что откопаю о 120м ИАП.
Кстати, не "высоко" ли силит пилот? Где то(кажется в Авиамастере) читал, что обзор из кабины был равнозначен выглядыванию из ванны, в которой пилот сидел по самые плечи. В модели он вроде повыше сидит.
Все вышесказанное-из придиризмов. В целом моделька произвела КРАЙНЕ приятное впечатление, очень!  Пусть сбросит еще фото, если есть.
Эх, Трумпетер, Трумпетер.., ну когда же в 48м..... :roll:

----------


## Kasatka

Здоровская модель! Мне очень понравилось внимаение Джима к деталям. 
Молодец!

I love the model. I like Jim's attention to the details.

Well done!

Jim, there are few questions from the guys commented here.
dark green - is it a bit too dark?
weathering - Mig-23 in Afganistan were pretty dirty, especially underneath in the engine area.
Does the pilot sit too high. The sources say that it view from the cockpit was like from a bath. Sholders should be in line with cockpit.
But all these questions are mostly cavil =) The great model!

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошая работа!
Интересно пилот в комплекте набора шел или дополнительная закупка? Действительно, сидит высоковато. Потом, бросилось в глаза с ловушками блоки. Они тоже окрашивались. У меня в части, правда, вообще не было их на технике, но те что видел не такие "блестящие" и бросающиеся в глаза. И ФАБ серенькие, а не зеленые. УБ подвешивали, но ооочень редко. В "Граните" они лежали в комплекте подвески. У нас в основном на полигоне по земле тренировались с АБ 250-ми и пушечкой ГШ-23.
Конечно краска выгорала и шелушилась... Тем более в Афгане на солнышке...
Но окраска качественная! Будем считать что "новенький"! 
Касаемо подставки... Я сам предпочитаю подставки. Удобно и красиво. Но сам бы сделал с шасси, так как у этой модели оно интересно своим своеобразием.
.

----------


## timsz

Отлично!

Хорошо, что нет шасси. :)

----------


## Serega

> Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение =)


Ну шо.... выскажу своё мнение.

Модель - просто КАЙФОВАЯ!!!! Однозначно - автору респекты и ваще!

по поводу минусов и недоработок. Фонарь у него по нижней линии получился бульбообразный немного, и как Петя заметил - из-за этого кажется что лётчик высоковато сидит. 

далее - Б8. Чисто по условиям их применения и тактики миг-23 там - маловероятно чтоб он их таскал. Хотя и ХЗ... Это минусом я бы всё же не считал - ибо нет инфы. 

но всё это мелочи в общем-то. Просто приятно на модель этого самоля посмотреть, прилично сделанную. Автору респекты!!!

----------


## Serega

> Эх, Трумпетер, Трумпетер.., ну когда же в 48м..... :roll:


 - а я нихачу пока, чтоб миг-23 выходил. Инфы, инфы надо подсобрать   :Wink:

----------


## German

Супер! отлично! я тоже хочу в 48.

----------


## Kasatka

Ответы от Джима



> _
> "Jim, there are few questions from the guys commented here. 
> dark green - is it a bit too dark?"_


*Could be, I had several color profiles that showed different shades so I picked the one that seem to match up with other Russian MiG-23s that I had color shots of.*

Могло быть, у меня было несколько профилей, которые показывали разные оттенки, так что я просто выбрал один, который на мой взгляд совпадал с другими Российскими Миг-23 цв. фото которых у меня были.

_




			
				"weathering - Mig-23 in Afganistan were pretty dirty, especially underneath in the engine area."
			
		

_

Yes I know that the aircraft operating in Afghanistan were pretty well weathered but this one was going in my collection of 1/72 'in-flight' jets and I just do not weather them all that much. Now my 1/48 aircraft tend to be more weathered but to tell the truth  I just don't go into real heavy weathering unless it is in a diorama, this is just a personal choice.

Да, я знаю, что самолеты в Афгане были довольно изношенны внешне. но это одна из тех моделей, которая шла в мою коллекцию 1.72 масштаба - джеты в полете - и я обычно просто сильно их "не пачкаю". Я обычно стараюсь не сильно имитировать везеринг, если только модель не для диорамы. Но это конечно же мой личный выбор.


_



			
				"Does the pilot sit too high. The sources say that it view from the cockpit was like from a bath. Sholders should be in line with cockpit."
			
		

_

*Looking at in-flight photos I have found shots that show the pilots about where he sits if you look at the direct side view, and I had to do a pretty good bit of trimming of his rear end to get him to where he sits, so let's just say he's a big fellow :-)
Thanks
Jim Barr*

Разглядывая фотографии в полете я нашел несколько где пилот сидит похоже если смотреть на него прямо со стороны и я должен был довольно много выбрать пластика с его "зада" чтобы посадить его так как он сидит сейчас. Давайте просто будем считать что он здоровый лось =)
Спасибо, Джим Барр.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сереж, прпоси Джима еще сбросить фотки, моделька уж очень симпатичная. И скажи ему по поводу ловушек снизу(ряды круглых отверстий), пусть их выделит другим цветом.

----------


## Serega

> Сереж, прпоси Джима еще сбросить фотки, моделька уж очень симпатичная. И скажи ему по поводу ловушек снизу(ряды круглых отверстий), пусть их выделит другим цветом.


 - Петя, то не ловушки, то клапаны подсоса воздуха. Вроде так. Но не ловушки, это 100%.

А ловушки снизу, чтоптызнал  :lol:  - у него в баковом пилоне. И такое тока на МЛД вроде как было.

----------


## Kasatka

Петя мы ж это про Су-17 и блоки отстрела АСО говорили вчера =)
А эти кругляшки - это да, типа система кондиционирования.

----------


## Serega

нашёл 2 минуса.

 - на лямбда-наплывах он забыл 2 антенны показать.
 - на киле звезду приклеил не туда.

но все равно - модель класс, и кстати глаз не режет потому что правильно подобрана гамма окраски и сам самоль хоть и не без глюков, но очень на ся похож.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Обоим Серегам большой пасиб=)) Я дооолго голову ломал, что же оно такое=))
PS а между вами можно желание загадывать, вы в курсе? :lol:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Jim отвечает на те вопросы, которые он смог распознать с помощью онлайнового переводчика:




> When I was researching what weapons load to put on the 23 I had a choice of an Air to Air or Air to Ground mission and decided on the A/G, after reading about the Afghan operation from several sources and getting a couple of responses from posting on the forums I found out that they carried a wide variety of weapons when doing the A/G work, while bombs were the main weapon, the unguided rocket pods where also used and so I decide on the larger B-8M1 since I had the small FAB-250 bombs on the fuselage pylons.


Перевожу:




> Когда я изучал, какую подвеску делать на 23-м, я выбирал между заданиями типа  "воздух-воздух" и "воздух-земля" и решил остановиться на В-З. После прочтения нескольких источников об Афганской войне и ответов на форумах, я увидел, что МиГ-23 несли широкий ассортимент вооружения. В то время как основная нагрузка была бомбовая, НУРСы тоже могли использоваться, поэтому я решил подвесить большие блоки Б-8М1, поскольку на фюзеляжных пилонах у меня были маленькие ФАБ-250.

----------


## Уокер

Понравилось! Хорошая работа. Отличная покраска. Хорошо, что кто-то собрал хорошую модель 23-го.
Не понравилось: автор обошел стороной вопрос с фонарем кабины и ответным местом. А на модели это очень серьезный косяк. Кроме того, вооружение отстойное. На такую модель можно было бы что-то и попристойнее повесить. Сразу все впечатление портится.

----------

Этакий симпатишный. очень симпатишный самолетик, присоединяюсь к респектам, отправленным в адрес автора!

----------


## FLOGGER

При всем том,что модель действительно замечательная, почему-то никто не эаметил, что нос у него какой-то не МЛД-шный  длинноват, по-моему, да и обтекатель слева от створки передней ноги велик.Ну, про фонарь уже писали: на МЛД он не такой. А собрано и покрашено просто здорово.С уважением.

----------


## Kasatka

Jim писл в своей статье, что нос он удлинял согласно чертежам. Между конусом и фюзеляжем вставлял вставку. На мой неискушенный взгляд с длиной все ок.

----------


## AlexK

Приятная модель, только вооружение В-В смотрелось бы выигрышней.

Возникло два вопроса по ней:
- подфюзеляжный подвесной бак сверху мог быть некамуфлированный?;
- у МЛД на ПВД должны быть "ножи". Они на модели есть или ракурсы фоток такие ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я верю, что нос был удлиннен, я об этом и говорю. Но он стал  НЕПРОПОРЦИОНАЛЕН. Это видно на глаз, но можно и просто поднести чертеж МИГа к фотографии модели{вид слева}, чтобы в этом убедиться. Автор ее доработал, но не переработал. И это уже грех самой модели, а  она ,повторяю,эамечательно  сделана и покрашена. С уважением.

----------

По поводу пилота- самое то! На рулении (если неправильно отрегулировал кресло) бьешся головой о фонарь на каждом стыке. Окраска по оттенкам тоже похожа. Хотя самолет вышел немного "лубковый". На мой взгляд. Никаких притензий к автору. Просто при долгом нахождении на солнце и под дождем на поверхностях полно всевозможных поеков и потертостей. Но ведь все-таки 72 й маштаб.
Ну а вообщем-ГУД!

----------


## Марат

Получил удовольствие от модели уважаемого Джима. Нет слов...

----------

